# Atech PROII multi-format USB flash card reader? [SOLVED]

## colinb

I've got an Atech PROII multi-format (CF, SM, MD, MMC) USB flash card reader (www.atechflash.com) -- under Windows, each of the slots is seen as a different drive, and I'm not sure how the Linux USB mass-storage driver is supposed to handle it or how I'm supposed to mount it. Does anyone have any experience with this?

(Also, I've got USB mass-storage in my kernel, and my USB thumbdrive/keychain things all work fine.)

--ColinLast edited by colinb on Mon Mar 10, 2008 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## delta407

What's the contents of /dev/usb/?

----------

## colinb

/dev/usb is... completely empty. Hmm.

Compiled into my kernel is Preliminary USB device filesystem and	USB Mass storage support.

--ColinLast edited by colinb on Fri Apr 30, 2004 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## colinb

Well, I still haven't been able to get this to work. No virtual SCSI device nodes show up, and /dev/usb doesn't contain anything relating to it. I'm using devfs, which I haven't had any problems with. As I said, other USB mass storage works. In /proc/scsi, usb-storage-0 appears and contains:

```

Host scsi1: usb-storage

Vendor:

Product:        USB Storage Device

Serial Number: 0AEC501000001A00

Protocol: Transparent SCSI

Transport: Bulk

GUID: 0aec50100aec501000001a00

Attached: Yes

```

Anyone have any insight?

--Colin

----------

## colinb

Figured it out. The card reader actually uses a Neodio chip, and a quick kernel patch (as described here) will allow it to work.

--Colin

----------

